# South Jersey Fishing in 2005...



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello all and happy 2005!

I'm relatively new to the board, but I must say it's fun to read and very informative. I have been salt water fishing all my life, but mostly in OBX during summers. Now with a 12 year old fishing fanatical son, I plan on escaping to the Avalon, Stone Harbor, Sea Isle, Ocean City areas to do ALOT of fishing during the 2005 season.

I really don't know anywhere to fish, though I see alot of postings about 8th street jetty and Corsons Inlet. I guess what I am looking for is info on good spots for surf or jetty, backwaters and good Bait & Tackle shops and locations. Any assistance would be great.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

Funny Fisherman- I did very little fishing on the 8th St. jetty this year in Avalon. My favorite surf fishing spot in Stone Harbor is right on the point, that would be south of 126 Street in an area between Stone Harbor and Wildwood. You have to watch where you fish this time of the year in that area and stay out of the line of embarkation since bay and inlet waters are off limits for striped bass and now only legal in the Atlantic Ocean to 3 miles out. There are a lot of sloughs and drop offs in that area. Next year apply for a beach buggy permit, only $25.00. It's quite a walk from the parking lot to the point. Good Luck!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Next year apply for a beach buggy permit, only $25.00. 

Now, how much for out of state permit, and how is it up that way June, July and August? Figire tourist season there too, but probably less bugs than AI.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Beach Permits*

Shaggy- Beach permits in Stone Harbor are $25.00, regardless of where you live. Permit is good til March 31st. Surf fishing this past summer was OK. Had a good run on blues in May. Stripers were the hottest in May and Nov. Kingfish were good all summer, caught a ton of them. Beach does get crowded with bathers in the summer. Bugs are not too bad. Green head flies can be bad in May and June, depending on which was the wind blows. Hope this helps.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Aahh, the green eyed monsters, used to know them ever to well  

Have Jeep will travel


----------

